# work in sg



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

hello

myself and my family would like to relocate to sg but our jobs are of trade description i am a plastering/drylining contractor my partner is a hairdresser we both have deep knowlegde and around 14 yrs experiance each, is there call for this type of work in sg, and or would there be a need for a uk hair stylist among the expat communities (ie expert colouring cutting styling etc) any info on these types of work would be much apreciated thank you.


----------



## zfinn (Jun 9, 2012)

jaiko said:


> hello
> 
> myself and my family would like to relocate to sg but our jobs are of trade description i am a plastering/drylining contractor my partner is a hairdresser we both have deep knowlegde and around 14 yrs experiance each, is there call for this type of work in sg, and or would there be a need for a uk hair stylist among the expat communities (ie expert colouring cutting styling etc) any info on these types of work would be much apreciated thank you.


Did you ever move to Singapore ? I need an English colour expert !


----------

